# Barium enema tomorrow and a little scared



## Cyndi260 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi, I'm new here and have been scheduled for the barium enema tomorrow. My dr. just told me it will be a little uncomfortable, but from what I've read on the internet, it sounds horrible. I thought I was just going to be a little embarassed, which I'm sure I will be. Should I have my hubby go with me, I was going to go alone, but am now worried this is not such a good idea. So far today the prep is not too bad. Took the 3 biscodyl tablets last night, so stomach is cramping slightly but not too bad. I'm sure tonight will probably be a nightmare considering I have to take 3 more tablets and a bottle of mag. citrate. Tomorrow morning I have to do a biscodyl suppository around 6:30 a.m., and then my test is at 9:00 a.m. Needless to say, I am a total nervous wreck and a big embarassed baby on top of it,lol.Cyndi


----------

